# Virgin Smoker, have a few questions.



## jzampier (Mar 27, 2012)

So I have a MES 40" that has been seasoned only.  My AMNPS will be here soon.  I have the following woods to try.

Alder

Mesquite

Apple

Pecan

Hickory

Bourban Barrel

Pitmasters Blend

I need some advice on what should I do for my first smoke.  I love ribs and am thinking that with Pecan.  Maybe the 2,2,1 method?  Any suggestions or other ideas?  I plan on doing a Ham for Easter for my second smoke. 

Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 27, 2012)

My suggestion would be Chicken using Pitmasters Blend and Shooter Ricks rub

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/shooter-ricks-snakebite-chicken-rub


----------



## tcaptain (Apr 5, 2013)

I've never tried an AMNPS but in my ECB last year I have good results with pork side ribs using a combination of Apple, Hickory and Oak (20/20/60 I think...I'll have to check my notes).  It had a nice sweet smokey taste with a little hickory bite.

Although a note, if you try Hickory, go easy because that is intense smoke flavor and hickory can overwhelm if you overdo it.

I've also done Apple and Maple together and that was VERY good on a pork butt.  I didn't see maple in your list but it's a good wood to experiment with.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 5, 2013)

you might want to go with a butt (shoulder) since they are really hard to screw up:) you could use the hickory or pitmaster's blend.


----------

